# the option is activated



## PercyPlant

Hi again everyone. I'm having a problem knowing who or what to believe in translating 'activate'. Maybe it's a difference between Poruguese and Brazilian versions, but my corrector disagrees with the Word Reference dictionary.
Should it be 'ativada' or 'activada'?

Original sentence: If the IMC option is activated, the limiter will control the attenuation in such a way that even if the noise level detected by the sensor exceeds the programmed limit, the level of the music will be maintained, and will never exceed this limit.

 My translation: Se a opção CMI (Controle Musical Inteligente) está ativada, o limitador controlará a atenuação, de maneira que ainda que o nível acústico supere o limite programado, o nível de musica se manterá e não excederá nunca dito limite.  



Obviously, there may well be other mistakes in my translation. I'd be grateful for any corrections. Thanks


----------



## Vanda

_Should it be 'ativada' or 'activada'? - _Now, in all PT variants: ativada.

Se a opção CMI (Controle Musical Inteligente) está  estiver ativada...


----------



## PercyPlant

Thanks Vanda. You're always a great help.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Do you want that text in EP or BE? Though it won't matter as to the word "activada", because of the new spelling agreement, it will affect the rest of your sentence.

In EP:

Se a opção CMI (Controle Musical Inteligente) *estiver* ativada (or activada - I don't think it makes any difference at this time), o limitador controlará a atenuação (no comma) de maneira que mesmo (_ainda_ is also OK but _mesmo_ is more common) que o nível acústico *detectado (*_or: detetado_*) pelo sensor* supere (or: _exceda_) o limite programado, o nível de m*ú*sica *manter-se-á* e não excederá nunca *o* dito (or: _esse_) limite. 

HTH


----------



## PercyPlant

Thanks Atomina. I think it will be read mostly by Portuguese, so I'm happy to go with your suggestions.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

OK then keep in mind the new spelling will only be effective some years from now so you might as well keep the c's (activado, detectado).

(Jeez I don't know exactly when the agreement becomes effective in Portugal... anyone?)


----------



## joanamcbarata

Vanda, the agreement is already effective in Brazil, but not in Portugal:

"O ministro da Cultura anunciou este mês que o Acordo Ortográfico deverá entrar em vigor ainda durante o primeiro semestre de 2009. Relativamente ao sistema de ensino, o semanário Sol adiantou que a sua aplicação deverá arrancar no próximo a título experimental num conjunto de escolas."
http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1366939


PercyPlant, you should keep the c's for now, as Atomina said.

One more thing: shouldn't it be "estiver activa"?


----------



## EDSM

Atomina said:


> ...que o nível acústico *detectado (*_or: detetado_*) *



_Detetado_ valerá em Portugal? 
Creio que aqui no Brasil ainda continuará como "detectado", pois o "c" é pronunciado.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Aqui não pronunciamos o "c" em "detectado", mas como o acordo ainda não entrou em vigor por cá...
Mas é uma boa questão - se a ideia é uniformizar a escrita, o que acontece quando a fala é díspar?


----------



## coolbrowne

I don't think so.





joanamcbarata said:


> One more thing: shouldn't it be "estiver activa"?


That bit refers to the _action/decision_ of "making it active", as opposed the _fact_ that "it is already active".

Regards


----------



## joanamcbarata

coolbrowne said:


> I don't think so.That bit refers to the _action/decision_ of "making it active", as opposed the _fact_ that "is is already active".
> 
> Regards



But then wouldn't it be better to use "for activada", instead of "estiver"?


----------



## coolbrowne

Well that's a possibility





joanamcbarata said:


> But then wouldn't it be better to use "for activada", instead of "estar"?


But I think we have a bit of hairsplitting here (sorry ): the text describes what happens after the decision to activate the ICM option _was taken and carried out_. In other words, something like
I did that already. What next?​By contrast when I said


coolbrowne said:


> ...as opposed the _fact_ that "it is already active"


I meant "it was active and I had nothing to do with it" (not my fault )


----------



## PercyPlant

I think the difference in the mind of the person who wrote the original was that in order for it to be working, someone has to activate it. In this sense 'active' and 'activated' are different.


----------



## joanamcbarata

I don't think there's much difference for the global meaning of the sentence between "estiver activa" ou "for activada". 

My doubt is if in portuguese in this case you use the verb "estar" com "activado" ou com "activo", but nevermind...


----------



## almufadado

joanamcbarata said:


> I don't think there's much difference for the global meaning of the sentence between "estiver activa" ou "for activada".
> 
> My doubt is if in portuguese in this case you use the verb "estar" com "activado" ou com "activo", but nevermind...



Do not concur!  I vote "ney" !

*"Estiver activa"* means it has already *"been activated"* therefore is an action already in progress. It's present!

*"For activada"* the action did not start yet, "*if it is activated*" then the action starts, not before. It's conditional! 

"Activo" is "active" as in "estar activo/activado" or "ligado" as in "on" or "up and running" and even "be up", "be on". "Activo" is either a person or an action and "Activado" realates to machinery or something that has a switch (In a literary context all is possible thou).


----------



## joanamcbarata

Têm toda a razão. Peço desculpa a todos pela questão completamente desnecessária que levantei.

Acho que já percebi porque é que me soava mal.
Estava a olhar para o "activo" como se fosse o particípio passado irregular de "activar" - e não é -, por isso me soava mal usá-lo com "estar".

Como na escrita tento ter o máximo de cuidado com essa questão, extrapolei, quando a questão não tinha nada a ver com isso.

Peço desculpa mais uma vez por este momento menos bom, mas a intenção era ajudar e não confundir, como acabei por fazer 

PS - PercyPlant, I assume you understand what I wrote in portuguese. If you don't understand it all, the only thing that matters is that I was totally wrong.
I'm sorry for raising an unnecessary question.


----------



## almufadado

joanamcbarata said:


> Acho que já percebi porque é que me soava mal.
> Estava a olhar para o "activo" como se fosse o particípio passado irregular de "activar" - e não é -, por isso me soava mal usá-lo com "estar".



"Aprende-se mais errando, do que se erra aprendendo"
© Almufadado 14-03-2009 (all rights reserved)

Não era por ai que eu esta a ir ! Desculpa se fui _blunt _demais!

Também está certa nessa parte, nesses termos.

Verbo :Activar/Ativar
"Foi *activado* o activo activoque há em mim !!!!"  
"A máquina foi activada ontem" 
"O processo foi activado antes de ontem" 
"Eu activo a máquina no inicio do dia"
"Se esse protocolo for activado, os procedimentos são os seguintes:..."

Substantivo: Activo
"Foi activado o *activo* activoque há em mim !!!!"  
"A diferença entre o activo(s) e o passivo(s) da empresa é a demonstração de lucros ou prejuizos"
"O botão _on/off_  podia ser traduzido como Activo/Inactivo"
"Tu és um activo muito valioso deste forum, participa" 

Adjectivo:
"Tu és uma pessoa muito activa no forum, parabéns!"
"Foi activado o activo *activo* que há em mim !!!!"  
"Se eu for mais activo, não engordo"
"Se ela for activa, não perde uma oportunidade"

Reactivando o tópico, e só para baralhar  :

"A opção está activa/activada"
"A opção foi activada"


----------

